# ecran cinema display



## azar (29 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai mon écran cinema display qui ne s'allume plus sans que je sache la raison, la diode de l'alimentation ne s'allume pasen facade. j'aimerai savoir si c'est une petite panne ou bien l'écran est foutue?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2012)

Déjà, si tu nous disais de quel modèle il s'agit, parce qu'entre le modèle originel de 1999 et le dernier 30 pouces de 2006 (mais commercialisé jusqu'en 2010), il y en a eu pas moins de 9 modèles différents, appartenant à cinq générations successives, sans compter les deux générations de LED Cinema Display qui lui ont succédé depuis 2008 et le Apple Thunderbolt Display qui a lui, succédé à ces derniers !

Par ailleurs, si c'est un modèle appartenant à une des trois premières générations (coque plastique), la cause du problème peut ne pas être l'écran lui même, mais, selon son type de connexion, le Mac (sa carte vidéo ou son alim), ou l'adaptateur DVI. !


----------



## azar (29 Septembre 2012)

c'est un écran de 30" Apple Cinema HD Display ref:  A1083

coque alu, transfo 150W ,connecteur Dual Link DVI-D, 2 ports usb et 2 ports fireWire 400 derriere l'ecran.

il marche avec mon macpro depuis 2 ans sans aucun pb, si c'est la carte graphique le pb normalement la diode de l'ecran doit etre allumé, non?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (29 Septembre 2012)

azar a dit:


> il marche avec mon macpro depuis 2 ans sans aucun pb, si c'est la carte graphique le pb normalement la diode de l'ecran doit etre allumé, non?



Ne peux-tu pas faire vérifier le transfo chez un électronicien ?


----------



## azar (29 Septembre 2012)

oui, je vais chercher un magasin d'electronique mais je ne sais pas si ils seront capable de le tester la boite rectangulaire du transfo il n'y a pas de vis.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (29 Septembre 2012)

azar a dit:


> oui, je vais chercher un magasin d'electronique mais je ne sais pas si ils seront capable de le tester la boite rectangulaire du transfo il n'y a pas de vis.



Je pense qu'il faut simplement mesurer ce qui en sort.
Le mien chauffe quand il est branché depuis un moment, aussi quand je colle mon oreille dessus, j'entend un léger bruit de transfo ...


----------



## azar (29 Septembre 2012)

ok merci, le mien est froid et ne fait pas de bruit.
il me reste plus qu'a essayer de trouver un nouveau transfo


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2012)

azar a dit:


> ok merci, le mien est froid et ne fait pas de bruit.
> il me reste plus qu'a essayer de trouver un nouveau transfo



Normalement, les caractéristiques précises du courant de sortie figurent dessus, il te faut en trouver un qui affiche le même nombre de volts, et au moins autant (mais plus c'est pas grave) de watts et/ou d'ampères (et, of course, le même connecteur, mais ça, à la limite, rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser celui d'origine si tu ne trouves pas de ce côté  Mais il faut faire attention de bien respecter les polarités).


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (1 Octobre 2012)

azar a dit:


> ok merci, le mien est froid et ne fait pas de bruit.
> il me reste plus qu'a essayer de trouver un nouveau transfo



Tu as commencé à trouver des pistes ?


----------



## schwinny (11 Juin 2017)

bonjour.
je déterre le sujet car j'ai mon 24 qui s'allume un quart de seconde au démarrage et plus rien (son +usb marche nickel cependant).

qu'aviez vous comme soucis ?


----------

